# staying on all year round



## black77 (Sep 16, 2005)

Im 41 now married with 2 kids .me my wife decided not to have any more children .So to get to the question .would it be ok to run test all year round .Here what i was thinking .

run a heavy cycle for 8 to 10 weeks first 4 weeks 80 to mg dbol and 2cc of test then after the 4 weeks run 3cc test and 2 cc deca 

after running my cycle just run 1 cc test to maintain til next cycle which would be in 8 to 10 weeks . 
would i need to run clomid after the cycle if im still going to use a low dose of test til my next cycle


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 16, 2005)

black77 said:
			
		

> Im 41 now married with 2 kids .me my wife decided not to have any more children .So to get to the question .would it be ok to run test all year round .Here what i was thinking .
> 
> run a heavy cycle for 8 to 10 weeks first 4 weeks 80 to mg dbol and 2cc of test then after the 4 weeks run 3cc test and 2 cc deca
> 
> ...




if you have the money....and at you're age...(not to mention not wanting kids)...i would stay on all the time.  the type of cycle would be determined by your cycle history.  if you've cycled many times before...i'd run big cycle a lot longer than 8-10 weeks.....i'd do like 15-20 weeks..... then like you had planned,a low dose of test in between the larger cycles.  i personally can't speak from experience on this....you can talk to someone like Chris1 who does very long cycles


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Sep 16, 2005)

that sounds intresting


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Sep 16, 2005)

is that somewhat of waht the proffesional bodybuilders do?


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 16, 2005)

What you are suggesting is very similar to a very well known trainer (I can't think of his name right now), but he swears by that method. I do something very similar. Works for me.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2005)

*Clarification*

I find that interesting that staying on year round could be better than going cold turkey between cycles.  I don't have experience with such a non-stop program, but in theory it seems to me that continuous high testosterone levels will be counterbalanced by the pituitary gland in the form of elevated body-produced cortisol levels.  

The body wants homeostasis so it will produce or stop producing what is needed to get to that homeostasis.  Therefore, if you cycle off for 12 weeks and get your homeostasis back to that "natural" low level of testosterone and cortisol, when you get back on cycle your body will get a nice jump start because cortisol levles will be much lower than they would be otherwise.


----------



## big o (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice post Andrew.....Why don't you tell some pro's  your insight.....Get real Andrew...You want to grow then you have to stay on .......  PERIOD.......Except there's major cycles and maintenance doses and they always change up gear..every 12 -16 weeks or so.....FACT


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> What you are suggesting is very similar to a very well known trainer (I can't think of his name right now), but he swears by that method. I do something very similar. Works for me.


you must be thinking of doggcrapp    his system is slightly different in that he suggests 4-6 weeks of heavy dosing then 2-3 weeks of a maintanence level while also changing your workout routine to somewhat of a maintanence
type also with you doing high reps medium to low weight.  during the maintanence portion you also run a pct therapy with hcg, nolva & clomid to help prevent your natural levels from getting totally shut down to the point where recovery when you finally end your long cycle is very hard to accomplish.   
\i also run similar systems and generally never come fully off gear at all.  i have been off for a total of about 4-5 weeks in the last 1.5 years.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I find that interesting that staying on year round could be better than going cold turkey between cycles.  I don't have experience with such a non-stop program, but in theory it seems to me that continuous high testosterone levels will be counterbalanced by the pituitary gland in the form of elevated body-produced cortisol levels.
> 
> The body wants homeostasis so it will produce or stop producing what is needed to get to that homeostasis.  Therefore, if you cycle off for 12 weeks and get your homeostasis back to that "natural" low level of testosterone and cortisol, when you get back on cycle your body will get a nice jump start because cortisol levles will be much lower than they would be otherwise.


although your thinking warrents some merit, if you noticed in his post he stated that he was going to drop down to a low level of test for awhile which would allow him to run a pct therapy to help prevent total shutdown of his pituitary gland and complete stoppage of his natural test production. this system is similar to what dante(doggcrapp) uses with his trainees and he trains quite a few national level competitors.


----------



## big o (Sep 16, 2005)

My buddy PIn can explain the particulrs better than I can....Where you been Pinster?


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> My buddy PIn can explain the particulrs better than I can....Where you been Pinster?


i have been very busy trying to get ready for our upcoming trip to china to pick up our adopted child kyra.  didnt realize all the shit that needed straightening around the house such as childproofing all the cabinets etc.  i am so tired right now it aint funny  and our child isnt even here yet  LOL


----------



## big o (Sep 16, 2005)

Pin....I know of several couples in Atlanta that adopted babies from China...I was told that you'll be driven around in a mercedes and most of the money goes to the agency and consultant....They all told me that it was in the $20,000 range to do this.....
They were extremely well adjusted chidren...Very disciplined also...
I wish you the best my friend with you your wife and your new girl and my wife says the same...CONGRADULATIONS AGAIN PIN !


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> Pin....I know of several couples in Atlanta that adopted babies from China...I was told that you'll be driven around in a mercedes and most of the money goes to the agency and consultant....They all told me that it was in the $20,000 range to do this.....
> They were extremely well adjusted chidren...Very disciplined also...
> I wish you the best my friend with you your wife and your new girl and my wife says the same...CONGRADULATIONS AGAIN PIN !


thanks


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I know of a guy who stayed on test for about 5 years straight.  When he came off, he was unable to get an erection for an entire year.  
And no, it wasn't me.   lol
I have never stayed on for longer than 6 months.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I know of a guy who stayed on test for about 5 years straight.  When he came off, he was unable to get an erection for an entire year.
> And no, it wasn't me.   lol
> I have never stayed on for longer than 6 months.


i have heard of this happening on a few rare occassions. this is why dnate recommends dropping down to maintenance levels around 200-250mg of test per week, and running a pct therapy during the 2-3 week maintenance timespan. this helps prevent total shutdown of your bodies natural systems and thus should prevent a long term issue when you finally come off.  i have also always recommended using hcg at least every 3-4 weeks during any long cycles and also switching up what you use periodically to help change receptors and keep things fresher.


----------



## DocJ (Sep 20, 2005)

everyone that i know does this type of cycling uses hcg during the "low dose" phase with clomid. i can see only 2 reasons to stay on year 'round: 1. you're seriously going to make bb/strongman your profession. (or) 2. you're in your mid-40's or older and your natural test levels are already starting to decline steadily.


----------

